# Im irish im moving to america i want a job



## billyhayes21 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am moving to america and am wondering how to get into the t shirt business over there i have been doing it for five years and dont want to change my career... im from ireland


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Truth be told you're moving to America during the worst economic period in decades. 

Not to mention hoping to start a business that is already saturated.

I don't mean to discourage you, but I hope you have a backup plan.


----------



## billyhayes21 (Jun 16, 2009)

13Graphics said:


> Truth be told you're moving to America during the worst economic period in decades.
> 
> Not to mention hoping to start a business that is already saturated.
> 
> I don't mean to discourage you, but I hope you have a backup plan.


Thanks very much but i was hoping to get a job in the industry with a company already in business, at any level....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

billyhayes21 said:


> I am moving to america and am wondering how to get into the t shirt business over there i have been doing it for five years and dont want to change my career... im from ireland


You should check the job/employment sites like Monster.com, CarrerBuilder.com, etc.


----------



## tshirtsep (Feb 15, 2007)

billyhayes21 said:


> I am moving to america and am wondering how to get into the t shirt business over there i have been doing it for five years and dont want to change my career... im from ireland


Where in the U.S. are you moving to?


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Are you a citizen of the US and just coming back or are you a citizen of Ireland? If Ireland, you would need to get a work visa to work in the US. This means that you would probably need an employer to sponsor you.... given the current economic situation, employers will only sponsor you if you have some special skill because filing all that paperwork is really expensive.


----------



## billyhayes21 (Jun 16, 2009)

tshirtsep said:


> Where in the U.S. are you moving to?


I am open to options,, Im aware America is in recession too but ireland is way worse,, I have been using the roland camm, the chromoblast, the dye sub, and screen printing so i think im pretty well quailfied to work in the industry, i have also done a course in photo shop, and have be come very efficent on corel draw


----------



## billyhayes21 (Jun 16, 2009)

hostingdiva said:


> Are you a citizen of the US and just coming back or are you a citizen of Ireland? If Ireland, you would need to get a work visa to work in the US. This means that you would probably need an employer to sponsor you.... given the current economic situation, employers will only sponsor you if you have some special skill because filing all that paperwork is really expensive.


 THANKS,,
i AM NOT GONNA SAY I HAVE SPECIAL SKILL BUT IM GOOD AT MY WORK, 
I have been using the roland camm, the chromoblast, the dye sub, and screen printing ETC, so i think im pretty well quailfied to work in the industry, i have also done a course in photo shop, and have be come very efficent on corel draw
I WOULD PAY FOR THE PAPER WORK ETC, I JUST REALLY LOVE AMERICA AND WOULD LOVE A NEW CHALLENGE.. THANKS FOR ALL YER HELP SO FAR


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Where are you moving Billy? You really need to state that on this forum as well.


----------



## gotham1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I HAVE A SCREEN PRINT SHOP ON LONG ISLAND NEW YORK. ID GIVE YOU A CHANCE SIGHT UNSEEN. I might even have a place for you to live. part of my shop was a 2 car garage and converted to office space.


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

I'VE just gotta know- what happened??? I always worked and didn't watch soap operas, but I'm thinking that this is what its like... not knowing what happened on an old post you read! I'm Irish too...


----------



## billyhayes21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey not so dramatic I ended up buying my own embroidery machine and setting up my business at home,, turns out the small village I live in is anchestral home to barrack obama so he is planning a visit so it's an amazing opertunity to make money here, r u living in america


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know! I'm Irish too so I was rooting for you to succeed in your dream. 1 side of relatives are from County Cork.. forgot the other one. 
I'm going to a printer today for my 1st time to meet and greet him. I have a design for a line of shirts, and like everyne, thinks it will be a big seller!? ha.
BEst of luck to you...I'm @ Tampa, Florida


----------



## billyhayes21 (Jun 16, 2009)

good luck with that id love to see them some time, and sure when you become rich and famous you can bring me over to work for ya, its my biggest ambition to live in america for a few months, specially florida


----------

